# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Led Zeppelin

## busavata

* Led Zeppelin ishte  Rock grup Angleze te formuar ne vitin 1968 e qe ka funkcionu deri ne fund te vitit 1980
stili muzikor i grupit ishte Blues , Rock dhe Hard Rock*

*antaret e grupit ishin :*

*- Robert Plant
- Jimmy Page
- John Paul Jones
- John Bonham* *i cili vdes ne vitin 1980*

*diskografija :*

*1969 - Led Zeppelin
1969 - Led Zeppelin II
1970 - Led Zeppelin III
1971 - Led Zeppelin IV*



*1973 -  	Houses of the Holy
1975 - 	Physical Graffiti
1976 - 	Presence
1976 - 	The Song Remains the Same (Live)
1979 -	In Through the Out Door
1982 - 	Coda*

----------


## busavata

*në vitin 2007 ky rock grup u bashkua perseri ku ne bateri ( tupane ) John Bonham - in  e zavendeson djali i tij 	Jason Bonham*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *në vitin 2007 ky rock grup u bashkua perseri ku ne bateri ( tupane ) John Bonham - in  e zavendeson djali i tij 	Jason Bonham*


"Mire ta bejne qe ti fshin temat"...beji propagand rokut beji..nuk e ke mire keshtu!"

Grup i madh.

----------


## busavata

> "Mire ta bejne qe ti fshin temat"...beji propagand rokut beji..nuk e ke mire keshtu!"
> 
> Grup i madh.


*O Mirmrama Serafim e mirë  se erdhe
edhe Ti si ja ndien eren Rock N Roll - it...
per kët grup kan mirkuptim edhe moderatoret...
per Ty  musafir special te temës   të mikpriti me kangën Rock N Roll nga Led  Zeppelin
*

----------


## martini1984

> *O Mirmrama Serafim e mirë  se erdhe
> edhe Ti si ja ndien eren Rock N Roll - it...
> per kët grup kan mirkuptim edhe moderatoret...
> per Ty  musafir special te temës   të mikpriti me kangën Rock N Roll nga Led  Zeppelin
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GonQS...eature=related


John Paul Jones bashke me Dave Grohl(Nirvana) dhe Josh Homme(Kyuss) kane krijuar kete vit grupin Them Crooked Vultures.Albumi ka dale para nje muaji.


Per John

----------


## busavata

Aidan te pershendes
une per  Dave Grohl  , John Paul Jones dhe  Jimmy Page kam ndegjuar se kan bashpunim shum te mirë qe e deshmon edhe kjo video :




e per kete grupThem Crooked Vultures nuk e kam ndegjue flm. se do ta kerkoj...

----------


## land

scream and cry.

nje kenge e pavdekshme .....Led Zeppelin.

kjo nuk hapet ketu...shihet ne jutub





kjo tjetra po,por version me i dobet.

----------


## darwin

Mjaft vutë youtube.


Tregoni ndonjë veçanti gjatë krijimtarisë së tyre, ngjarje që u kanë ndodhur..


p.sh, si arriti ta grumbullojë grupin Jimmy Page? cila është veçoria e Zeppelinsave në kompozim? çfarë ndryshuan ata njëherë e mirë në botën muzikore, muzikalisht dhe ekonomikisht? ose kur u shkruajt dhe u loz për herë të parë "Immigrant Song"?

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Busavata e hape me ne fund edhe per Led Zeppelin temen  :ngerdheshje:  .

Une rreth tyre sdi nga tja filloj e te mbaroj , sepse ka qene nga grupet e mia te preferuara. 

Mgjth momentalisht po te pershendes me nje kenge ky jimmy page ishte i pakrahesueshem ne ato kohe ........ pervec hendrick qe ishte pak me larte se ai  :buzeqeshje: 


......KASHMIR..........

----------


## busavata

> Mjaft vutë youtube.
> 
> 
> Tregoni ndonjë veçanti gjatë krijimtarisë së tyre, ngjarje që u kanë ndodhur..
> 
> 
> p.sh, si arriti ta grumbullojë grupin Jimmy Page? cila është veçoria e Zeppelinsave në kompozim? çfarë ndryshuan ata njëherë e mirë në botën muzikore, muzikalisht dhe ekonomikisht? ose kur u shkruajt dhe u loz për herë të parë "Immigrant Song"?


*ishte viteve 60-a  nje grup me emrin The Yardbirds e formuar ne vitin 1962
e cila ne Rock histori njihet si  fabrikë e Rock gitaristave si : 

- Eric Clapton
- Jeff Beck 
- Jimmy Page
Page ishe Bass Gitarist ne grup e cila u shkatrua ne vitin 1968  dhe mbeti turneja e hapur... Page nuk u dorzua dhe filloj ti mbledh antaret e ri per band ... ndihmen ma te madhe ja dha bateristi i grupit Who , 	Keith Moon , te cilin e luti Page ti bashkangjitet ne grupin e tij , por Keith nuk pranoj.. kishte  nje shoqri te mirë dhe ja propozoi Bonzon edhe Plantin e i tha se do te jeni nje grup shum i mirë e do te ngjiteni lart si cepelin i let ...*
*turnen e vazhduan me emrin New  Yardbirds  e pastaj e ndryshuan ashtu siq kishte deshir Keith Moon
Lead Zeppelin por  tek Lead e hoqen shkronjen a se ma cool tingllonte ...*  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## darwin

Jimmy Page + Peter Grant


dhe audienca e parë e Robert Plant. Këta u shashtisën me zërin e këtij të fundit, se nuk besonin dot që me atë zë, Plant këndonte nëpër klube lagjesh. 

Plant u tha që njihte një baterist, që për mendimin e tij ishte i pakrahasueshëm me çfarë mbante deri atëherë ky rruzull, sepse kishin qenë të dy dikur në një përpjekje për krijimtari muzikore. Page dhe Grant u çuditën për herë të dytë, kësaj radhe me Bonham.

Çudia e tretë ndodhi fare pak më vonë. Gjatë rregjistrimeve të para, John Paul Jones, u tregoi teknika regjistrimi dhe ndërhyri në kompozicionin e këngëve, mirëpo nuk ishte anëtar i grupit, ishte thjesht për atë sesion regjistrimi. Page dhe Plant nuk dinin s'i t'i propozonin që të bëhej pjestar, sepse asgjë nuk ishte e sigurtë ekonomikisht dhe Jones fitonte jo keq duke qenë session-man.

U erdhi vetë Jones dhe iu lut që ta pranonin sepse kjo ishte muzika që kishte dashur të kompozonte dhe të luante gjithmonë.


Pastaj, si rekord i parë i historisë së tyre, ishte kontrata me Atlantic Records.

Deri atëherë nuk ishte paguar kurrë në botë 200 000$ për albumin e parë të një grup që nuk njihej fare por Peter Grant ishte specie shumë e veçantë në fushën manaxheriale. Me pjesën e parave të tij, Page bleu shtëpinë e Alaister Crowley.


Shumë nga kryeveprat e Zeppelinsave, janë shkruar buzë lumit që kalon në atë shtëpi. Nëse e keni parë 'The Songs Remains The Same" jep një fragment ku Page luan buzë lumit me atë veglën që lëshon tingullin si gajdja, por vetëm se lozet me dorë.



vazhdohet herë tjetër

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Erik klepton-Jef Bek-XHimi Peixh...Ci kan bo kitares...            "hiq dore..se po na prish".

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Jimmy Page + Peter Grant
> 
> 
> dhe audienca e parë e Robert Plant. Këta u shashtisën me zërin e këtij të fundit, se nuk besonin dot që me atë zë, Plant këndonte nëpër klube lagjesh. 
> 
> Plant u tha që njihte një baterist, që për mendimin e tij ishte i pakrahasueshëm me çfarë mbante deri atëherë ky rruzull, sepse kishin qenë të dy dikur në një përpjekje për krijimtari muzikore. Page dhe Grant u çuditën për herë të dytë, kësaj radhe me Bonham.
> 
> Çudia e tretë ndodhi fare pak më vonë. Gjatë rregjistrimeve të para, John Paul Jones, u tregoi teknika regjistrimi dhe ndërhyri në kompozicionin e këngëve, mirëpo nuk ishte anëtar i grupit, ishte thjesht për atë sesion regjistrimi. Page dhe Plant nuk dinin s'i t'i propozonin që të bëhej pjestar, sepse asgjë nuk ishte e sigurtë ekonomikisht dhe Jones fitonte jo keq duke qenë session-man.
> 
> ...


E bukur........

----------


## Smth_Poetic

busavata ........lead zeppelin , e hoqen shkronjen ''a'' , sepse amerikanet e pronocojne ndryshe ''a-ne'' nga anglezet. 

per amerikanet ''a''  prononcohet gjithmone ''e'' , e per anglezet jo gjithmone. 

keshtuqe per amerikanet ''lead'' do prononcohej ''leed'' , e hajde tja mbushje mendje atyre qe lead e leed kane kuptime te ndryshme. 

ne nje interviste , page thoshte gjithmone qe '' ne i konsideronim amerikanet thick {te trashe} ne ate kohe''  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

> Erik klepton-Jef Bek-XHimi Peixh...Ci kan bo kitares...            "hiq dore..se po na prish".


 *Serafim ti din ti inspirosh njezit me shkrujt .. i ben pytjet  ashtu .. bash ku mungon pergjegja...

The Yardbirds gitaristat

Chris Dreja ( 1962 - 1963 )
Eric Clapton (1963 - 1965)
Jeff Beck (1965, 1966)
Jimmy Page (1966 - 1968)*

----------


## busavata

> busavata ........lead zeppelin , e hoqen shkronjen ''a'' , sepse amerikanet e pronocojne ndryshe ''a-ne'' nga anglezet. 
> 
> per amerikanet ''a''  prononcohet gjithmone ''e'' , e per anglezet jo gjithmone. 
> 
> keshtuqe per amerikanet ''lead'' do prononcohej ''leed'' , e hajde tja mbushje mendje atyre qe lead e leed kane kuptime te ndryshme. 
> 
> ne nje interviste , page thoshte gjithmone qe '' ne i konsideronim amerikanet thick {te trashe} ne ate kohe''


nuk e di gramatiken e anglishtes 
heee hee hee kam mendue se ka qen ma cool  pa  a-jen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## darwin

Led Zeppelin nuk është një emërtim i vetë Zeppelinsave..

Një këngëtar që asokohe po ecte përpara në karrierën muzikore dhe ndodhej në vendet e para të klasifikimit të shitjeve, mori ftesë nga Jimmy Page për një audicion, nëse mund të nisnin bashkë për grupin që Page dhe Grant kishin në mendje.

Manaxheri i këtij këngëtarit (që nuk më kujtohet me thënë të drejtën) merr në telefon Page dhe Grant dhe u thotë të mos guxonin më kurrë të shqetësonin të ardhmen e lavdishme të klientit të tij (i cili, disa muaj më pas me siguri do i ketë rënë kokës me grushta).. kur grupi u formua, Page mori në telefon sërish për t'i treguar manaxherit të inatosur më sipër se më së fundi grupi ishte krijuar dhe do të kishin sukses.

Sukses?! Ju do jeni si një balonë plumbi - u tall manaxheri i këngëtarit.


Kjo shpoti, është frymëzimi për emërtimin Led Zeppelin (a ka gjë më absurde se një ballonë ajri që bëhet me plumb?)





Menjëherë sapo u lëshua albumi i parë, grupi i ri "fillestar" zuri vendin e parë në klasifikim në Britani dhe Amerikë (superfuqitë muzikore). Ky është një nga rekordet e Led Zeppelin që mesa di unë nuk e ka asnjë grup tjetër, çdo album në vend të parë në klasifikim.

Për çudi, albumin Led Zeppelin IV - grupi e nxori në shitje pa asnjë emërtim në kopertinë, as tituj këngësh, në një sasi prej 20 000 kopjesh thjesht për të parë reagimin e publikut se a ishte reagimi i emrit apo me të vërtetë publiku dëgjonte me ëndje muzikën e tyre.



Brenda 2 ditëve zunë menjëherë vendin e parë në klasifikim dhe Atlantic Records i duhej të shtypte urgjentisht qindra mijëra kopje për të përballuar kërkesat imediate.


Kam pllakat origjinale (pllaka gramafoni) të turit të parë botëror të Zeppelinsave (Angli, Danimarkë dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara - dhuratë nga një person i pavëmendshëm që u bë pishman më vonë) dhe aty është "Travelling Riverside Blues" (kover- jo krijim i vetë Led Zeppelin), kënga e parë e modeluar nga Page në shtëpinë e tij të re, dikur e Alaister Crowley.

(vazhdohet herë tjetër)

----------


## martini1984

> Led Zeppelin nuk është një emërtim i vetë Zeppelinsave..
> 
> Një këngëtar që asokohe po ecte përpara në karrierën muzikore dhe ndodhej në vendet e para të klasifikimit të shitjeve, mori ftesë nga Jimmy Page për një audicion, nëse mund të nisnin bashkë për grupin që Page dhe Grant kishin në mendje.
> 
> Manaxheri i këtij këngëtarit (që nuk më kujtohet me thënë të drejtën) merr në telefon Page dhe Grant dhe u thotë të mos guxonin më kurrë të shqetësonin të ardhmen e lavdishme të klientit të tij (i cili, disa muaj më pas me siguri do i ketë rënë kokës me grushta).. kur grupi u formua, Page mori në telefon sërish për t'i treguar manaxherit të inatosur më sipër se më së fundi grupi ishte krijuar dhe do të kishin sukses.
> 
> Sukses?! Ju do jeni si një balonë plumbi - u tall manaxheri i këngëtarit.
> 
> 
> ...


Albumi i katert Darwin quhet albumi pa emrin e albumit.
Me kenaqesi do lexoj vazhdimesine.
Respekt :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Ndoshta pse jam adhurues i flakët i LED ZAPPELIN , mendoj se nuk ka nevoj të thuhet shumë për ta , por të ndëgjohen me vëmendje , dhe do të kuptoni të gjitha vlerat artistike të tyre.

Nuk besoj se do të dal ndonjëher ndonjë grup tjetër me kësi vlera!

Busavata , të lumt për temen!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA ME SHOKË PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

BAC , U BO HASA FILOZOF, E HIMA OSHT QU LUGAT! AIIIIIIIIIIII MEDET PËR NE!

----------


## busavata

*KILI  , Faliminderit
*

*SystemA , te pershendes 
sa i perket emrave të 4 albumeve te para te Led Zeppelin , jan pa emra por me numra prej 1 deri ne 4
albumi Led Zeppelin IV  njihet edhe me emrin 4 simbole*








*darwin , te pershendes
sa i perket emrit 
i ka pagzue bateristi i grupt THE WHO , Keith Moon 
Ai tha : " The Band will go over like a lead Zeppelin "

p.s. nuk po boj hajgare ...*

----------

